# Bremskraft verstärken



## modell-car-tune (17. Dezember 2004)

Wie kann mann bei Matt lackierten Felgen die Bremskraft verstärken?


----------



## cyclon3 (17. Dezember 2004)

Chromfelge kaufen 

Sag mal was du für ne Bremse, Beläge, Hebel und Kabel hast. Wenns irgend nen Tektro Zeugs, dann ab und die Tonne. Gut und günstig:
- Hombre
- Tech 77
- Odyssey (Linear) Slic
- KoolStop Supra2 lachsrot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (17. Dezember 2004)

Felgen anflexen!!! abschleifen wird ewig dauern, das geht normal nicht.


----------



## cyclon3 (17. Dezember 2004)

Ne lass ma.. Felge anflexen geht dann doch nen bissel weit beim BMX


----------



## konamann (18. Dezember 2004)

klar sollte man mit ner Flex umgehen können, um sich nicht die Reifen zu zerhäckseln oder die Katen zu zerstören...

auf alle Fälle bremsts besser als normale schwarze (Billig)Felgen.

achja: Rotor abbauen!!!


----------



## modell-car-tune (18. Dezember 2004)

für was Rotor abbauen?


----------



## crazy-spy (18. Dezember 2004)

@Lux: Anflexen bringt es aber auf jeden Fall von der Bremskraft her!  Frage ist einfach, ob es nicht für Euch BMXer ein Stilbruch und Uncool ist  Aber vom praktischen her gibts nichts besseres 

@tune: Er meint, dass wenn du einen Rotor hast, dass du diesen abbauen sollst, da er die Bremskraft vermindert!


Sers!


----------



## cyclon3 (18. Dezember 2004)

Rotor = mehr Reibung = schlechtere Bremsleistung

Zug fetten oder ölen bringt auch was..


----------



## Flatpro (18. Dezember 2004)

hört auf zu jammern und klatscht euch bitumn drauf


----------



## isah (18. Dezember 2004)

bis die backen abreissen...


http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_31.html

ganz unten, monty bremsspray.
Funktioniert im gegensatz zum tar auch bei nässe..


----------



## Flatpro (18. Dezember 2004)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> bis die backen abreissen...
> 
> 
> http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_31.html
> ...


passiert bei bmx nich, odfer fährt mitm bmx jemand trial???
die hydraulikbremsen ham doch ne ganz andere verankerung der bremsklötze als die u-brakes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (19. Dezember 2004)

also ich fahre trial, aber bei ein paar experimenten haben wir tar+v-brakes probiert, und da sind die bremspads aberissen, incl. der halben halterung.
Ich kenn jetzt eure u-brakes nicht, da müsst ihr selber wissen was passiert.

martin


----------



## konamann (19. Dezember 2004)

ich glaub ma da an einem BMX mehr Stahl dran is als am Trialbike und das ständige Hinterradhüpfen wie beim Trial wegfällt, sollte es da eine richtig großen Probleme geben.


----------



## Flatpro (19. Dezember 2004)

ich bin über nen jahr bitumn gefahren und ni9ch nur so wenig wie ihr, sondern so, dass die felge schon fast komplett schwarz war  
und die sind nichmals ansatzweise rausgerissen, ich hab auch kein hopn go und bei landungen die bremse gedrückt^^


----------



## VINCENTTHEONLY (23. Juni 2006)

Naja! Ich würde die Bremsbacken erstmal mit Sandpapier anrauhen! Wenn das nichts bringt, dann nimmt Haarsprä!
Hoffe ich konnte ein paar nützliche Tips geben!


----------



## The Maniac (23. Juni 2006)

cola...


----------



## maenjual (24. Juni 2006)

sprite...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathol (24. Juni 2006)

Falls du ohne Rotor fährst: Odyssey Linear Slic Kabel, Flybikes Bremse, Bremshebel der dir gefällt(Dirt Harry zum Beispiel) und dann noch ein Paar gute Bremsblöcke(Plazmatic Spanish V-Fly).
Falls du mit Rotor fährst: Gemini Kabel, 2 untere Rotorkabel, Flybikes Bremse(ich weiß aber nicht, ob man die mit 2 unteren Rotorkabeln fahren kann) oder die Evolver, da hast du auch gleich ein London Mod. Und auch hier ein Paar gute Bremsblöcke.


----------



## catweasel1981 (24. Juni 2006)

also ich hab früher haarspray auf die felge gemacht   das waren noch zeiten


----------



## ZoMa (24. Juni 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> hört auf zu jammern und klatscht euch bitumn drauf





			
				The Maniac schrieb:
			
		

> cola...





			
				maenjual schrieb:
			
		

> sprite...




Wie kann man nur ernsthaft solche "Tipps" geben? Das ist 13 Jährig mit 2 Wochen Fahrerfahrung, sowas gehört mit seinem eigenen Bowdenzug erhängt..


----------



## The Maniac (24. Juni 2006)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man nur ernsthaft solche "Tipps" geben? Das ist 13 Jährig mit 2 Wochen Fahrerfahrung, sowas gehört mit seinem eigenen Bowdenzug erhängt..



klappt aber was willste mehr


----------



## gl3n (24. Juni 2006)

Na meckern will er

Aber mal was anderes: Sind Nokons am BMX auch verpönt, oder funzt das mit U-Brakes nich? (Hab' von BMX eher nich so 'nen Plan) ;D


----------



## Molox (24. Juni 2006)

nokons sind keineswegs "verpönt"


----------



## Flatpro (24. Juni 2006)

jungs das thema is anderthalb jahre alt und zoma halt doch mal den rand, wieso fahren die trialer denn bitte bitumn, he? wenn jeman seine bremsen braucht, dann die herren/frauen


----------



## billi (24. Juni 2006)

bitumen hat ich damals mal am trialrad , wenn man pech hat bleibt auch schon mal der bremsklotz an der felge kleben 

anflexen is auf jeden fall ne feine sache , und wenn man reifen vorher runter macht is das kein problem


----------



## Nepommuck (24. Juni 2006)

Wo wir schonmal dabei sind. ich wollt mir nen neuen Laufradsatz anschaffen und überlege aus optischen Gründen hinten eine schwarze felge zu nehmen.
Nun würde ich gerne wissen ob die Bremskraft wirklich VIEL geringer ist oder sich nur minimal unterscheidet.
Desweiteren wäre es interessant zu wissen ob sich die schwarze Beschichtung  schnell ablöst. sind die felgen eloxiert?
Leider kenn ich niemanden mit schwarzer felge UND Bremse hinten.

Vielen Dank
Tobias


----------



## ZoMa (24. Juni 2006)

The Maniac schrieb:
			
		

> klappt aber was willste mehr



Wenn draufpinkeln helfen würde, würdest du das auch machen..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Maniac (24. Juni 2006)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn draufpinkeln helfen würde, würdest du das auch machen..?



da pinkel ich dir lieber ans bein digga


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (24. Juni 2006)

Nepommuck schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir schonmal dabei sind. ich wollt mir nen neuen Laufradsatz anschaffen und überlege aus optischen Gründen hinten eine schwarze felge zu nehmen.
> Nun würde ich gerne wissen ob die Bremskraft wirklich VIEL geringer ist oder sich nur minimal unterscheidet.
> Desweiteren wäre es interessant zu wissen ob sich die schwarze Beschichtung  schnell ablöst. sind die felgen eloxiert?
> Leider kenn ich niemanden mit schwarzer felge UND Bremse hinten.
> ...



http://www.odysseybmx.com/catalog/index.php?image=4_duralectra_rim.jpg&list=Rims&page=1
kauf dir die Felge die ist zwar extrem teuer aber dafür bietet sie in schwrz dieselben Bremsleistungen wie ne verchromte

Ansonsten denk mal darüber nach ob es der EInstellung zum Sport gegenüber pietätvoll ist aus optischen Gründen auf etwas zu verzichten ohne das man schlechter fahren kann. Erinnert irgendwie stark an monströse Heckspoiler den Minderbemittelte ihrem Golf 4 antun. Klar kann man soviel optisch tunen wie mal will aber doch bitte nicht zur Lasten der Funktion. Du solltest mal überlegen ob dir das Fahren oder das BMX bestaunen im Vordergrund steht.  

Also kauf dir entweder so eine harteloxierte Felge oder lass es bitte ganz. ne schwarze Felge auf der man bremst bleibt natürlich auch nicht schwarz der Belag schleift die Beschichtung ab außer bei der Duralelectra


----------



## BobRöch (24. Juni 2006)

The Maniac schrieb:
			
		

> da pinkel ich dir lieber ans bein digga


piss ihm in den mund, IN DEN MUND


----------



## The Maniac (24. Juni 2006)

BobRöch schrieb:
			
		

> piss ihm in den mund, IN DEN MUND



wenn ich dadurch besser bremsen kann... ansonsten go, go to hell


----------



## Nepommuck (24. Juni 2006)

@siddirgendwas
Haha selten so gelacht.
Wenn ich in den "Eure 20 Zoll Waffen" Threads einige deiner Beiträge lese oder sehe das du eine passend rote Sattelklemme zu deiner Gabel und deinen Griffen und vorallem zu deinen Speichennippel fährst, frage ich mich ob du nicht eine gespaltene persönlichkeit hast oder im Moment mit deinem Leben unzufrieden bist.
Wenn ich für einen GÜNSTIGEREN preis eine schönere Felge bekommen kann, die vielleciht nicht so gut bremst, nehm ich die.
Vorallem weil ich meine Bremse sowieso nur sporadisch benutze.
Also: Immer schön entspannt bleiben!
Gruß Tobias

Wo wir dabei wären: Mit einem größeren Kettenblatt könntest du auch ein größeres Ritzel hinten fahren was die Lebensdauer und deine Sicherheit erheblich beeinträchtigen würde. Erinnert mich irgendwie an die mini Sportfelgen die die Autotuner immer fahren!


----------



## The Maniac (24. Juni 2006)

Nepommuck schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir dabei wären: Mit einem größeren Kettenblatt könntest du auch ein größeres Ritzel hinten fahren was die Lebensdauer und deine Sicherheit erheblich beeinträchtigen würde



burns machts vor


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (24. Juni 2006)

Nepommuck schrieb:
			
		

> @siddirgendwas
> Haha selten so gelacht.
> Wenn ich in den "Eure 20 Zoll Waffen" Threads einige deiner Beiträge lese oder sehe das du eine passend rote Sattelklemme zu deiner Gabel und deinen Griffen und vorallem zu deinen Speichennippel fährst, frage ich mich ob du nicht eine gespaltene persönlichkeit hast oder im Moment mit deinem Leben unzufrieden bist.
> Wenn ich für einen GÜNSTIGEREN preis eine schönere Felge bekommen kann, die vielleciht nicht so gut bremst, nehm ich die.
> ...



Hey nicht frech werden  
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siddhartha

Du hast meinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen es ging darum Geld auszugeben für Sachen die besser aussehen aber einen schlechter fahren lassen. Ob ich mir die Sattelklemme oder die Speichennippel in schwarz, rot, grün oder ocker kaufe hat überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten des Rades.

In dem 20" Räder Thread kritisiert man auch optische Aspekte aber nicht ersthaft nach dem Motto "Kauf dir ne andere Sattelklemme die ist schwarz!" 

Wenn du deine Felge nicht oft nutzt und gar keine so große Bremsleitung brauchst und wenn du dadurch, dass du die günsitgere schwarze Version einer Felge kaufst dir z.B. ne Hazard lite anstatt ner Rhyno Lite kaufen kannst dann ist das völlig okay. Wenn du aber viel bremsest und auf deine Bremse angewiesen wärst, und dann weil du es optisch klasse fändest obwohl die Chromfelge noch okay wäre auf eine schwarze Felge wechseln würdest die dann weniger Bremsleistung böte dann wäre das ******* und so wie ich das lese sähest du das genauso.

Ein kleines Kettenblatt ist a) stabiler, b) leichter und c) was für ne Übersetzung soll ich denn mit ner Kassettennabe und nem 10er Driver fahren? 10-33? 10-36?


----------



## Nepommuck (24. Juni 2006)

Super das du das MTB Forum dem Fußball vorziehst!

Das sah so nach 25 Zähnen aus und ich hab schon nen 9er driver kaputt gehen sehen...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (24. Juni 2006)

Nepommuck schrieb:
			
		

> Super das du das MTB Forum dem Fußball vorziehst!
> 
> Das sah so nach 25 Zähnen aus und ich hab schon nen 9er driver kaputt gehen sehen...



Öhm naja der Fernseher steht direkt daneben 

Jo 9 Zähne Driver sind ne Sache für sich da haben sich schon einige drüber beschwert. Wethepeople haben ihren 9er Driver aus dem Programm genommen vermutlich auch Überlastungsprobleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (24. Juni 2006)

ich fahr seit der rnc 9er driver raus is mit 25/9 und hatte noch nie n problem,außer vll mit dem beschissenen kb, aber das liegt halt an snafu und hat absolut nix mit dem driver zu tun


----------



## ZoMa (24. Juni 2006)

BobRöch schrieb:
			
		

> piss ihm in den mund, IN DEN MUND





			
				The Maniac schrieb:
			
		

> da pinkel ich dir lieber ans bein digga



Sagt mir das mal ins Gesicht sissyboys..


----------



## UrbanJumper (24. Juni 2006)

du, das traue ich denen ernsthaft zu..


----------



## gl3n (25. Juni 2006)

-_- Ich leider auch, und DU fluchst dann beim Zähneputzen


----------



## ZoMa (25. Juni 2006)

Das unterstreicht nur, dass du mich nicht kennst.. aber gut. Ich hab ja Verständnis für ihr präpubertäres Verhalten..


----------



## gl3n (25. Juni 2006)

Das ist nett von dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VINCENTTHEONLY (25. Juni 2006)

Ihr hab doch alle keine Ahnung! Man nehme etwas Nagellackentferner (aber bitte hochentzündlichen!), verteile diesen gut auf den Bremsklötzen (schön einreiben), hole sein Sturmfeuerzeug heraus und mache feurio! Nachdem die Bremsklötze so ungefähr ne halbe Minute gebrannt haben, vorsichtig mit einer Gabel oder einer Grillzange wenden! Zu guter letzt, die feurig durchgebackenen Bremsklötze mit etwas Gerstensaft löschen! Sollte diese Prozedur dann immer noch nicht helfen, nehme man nur ein  Feuerzeug und ließe die Bremsklötze erglimmen! Achso, dem Freund aus der Mukibude sollte man natürlich auch vorher bescheit gesagt haben! Was machen diese Leute nähmlich gerne! Genau, pressen (bitte nicht das falsche denken)! Man nehme sich nun diesen athletisch gebauten Freund zur Seite und ließe ihn, die noch immer glimmenden Bremsklötze an die Felge pressen! Das hält garantiert! Einziges Manko, fahren ist nur noch bedingt möglich (mit dem Forderrad!)! Nein mal erlich, wenn du keine Barspines machst, dann weg mit dem Rotor!


----------



## BobRöch (26. Juni 2006)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mir das mal ins Gesicht sissyboys..


erst tritt ich dir in die eier
dann sag ich dir das ins gesicht 
und dann tritt ich dir wieder in die eier


----------



## The Maniac (26. Juni 2006)

und dann appäercät


----------



## ZoMa (26. Juni 2006)

BobRöch schrieb:
			
		

> erst tritt ich dir in die eier
> dann sag ich dir das ins gesicht
> und dann tritt ich dir wieder in die eier



Deutsch Leistungskurs? 

Es könnte einem ja ne Speiche rausfallen wenn man mal was produktives schriebe..


----------



## gl3n (26. Juni 2006)

Imperativ unangebracht -_-


----------



## BobRöch (26. Juni 2006)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Deutsch Leistungskurs?


dann chill ich deiner alten noch einen rein und hmmm
dann trette ich dir wieder in die eier


----------



## ZoMa (26. Juni 2006)

U and ur cru Homeboy?







*Get a life..*


----------



## BobRöch (26. Juni 2006)

jo mann nur sind das meine homies
und die tretten dir so hart in die eier das dir das lachen vergeht


----------



## gl3n (26. Juni 2006)

BobRöch schrieb:
			
		

> jo mann nur sind das meine homies
> und die tretten dir so hart in die eier das dir das lachen vergeht



Na dann komm' mal schnell, sonst hör' ich nicht mehr auf


----------



## derdani (26. Juni 2006)

ohh **** man plastik knarren....
boah ne solche gespräche können auch nur wieder ausm bmx forum kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Düse (24. August 2006)

und dann tritt dir der düse nochmal in die eier...
....und ****t dich mit seinen homes in den arsch
*****wi XX er******


----------



## Janski (3. September 2006)

Jugendliche Rowdiebanden, immer auf der Suche nach Ärger...


----------

